# External hard drive to tivo hook-up?



## jw144 (Aug 30, 2006)

I am totally tivo stupid, so I don't even know where to start with this. I read these boards a lot, but don't understand most things...but I'm trying.

I have a Samsung S4080R tivo through Directv, plus the non-tivo unit through Dtv that I don't like or own, so I can't do anything with it. What I want to do is hook up something to store shows on, presumably an external hard drive. What I do now is tape things to old school VHS and record over them the following year. I'd like to be able to cut down on recording time with a faster transfer (about 700 hours a year) and have more flexibility with watching the shows on either the tv or computer.

Is such a thing feasible? What do I have to do? Are there better options?

I'd like to do something besides buying a larger 750gb drive for the tivo. I'm kind of scared of losing the programs on there and those are getting a little pricey for me as well, compared to a seagate 750gb at least.

Thanks and sorry for the general incompetence.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It's not really feasible to add an external hard drive to a DirecTV/Tivo DVR. You can, of course, upgrade its internal hard drive.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Install a pair of 500 GB drives for 1000 hours of recording time and Zipper your Tivo. Once your Tivo is zippered, you'll be able to watch your shows on your networked computers Zipper


----------



## jw144 (Aug 30, 2006)

The pro-installation and network bundling options there look good for somebody like me. Thanks for the help. A little more price-wise than what I hoped, but I'll do a little shopping around and maybe can actually do the installation and zipping myself...as much as that scares me. I do have access to a backup tivo, in case something goes horribly, horribly wrong.

Is there any future use for a dual 500gb internal drive? Like am I stuck with this unit and directv or is it usable on something else?

I don't think a 750gb would be enough, but what is the difference between a dual 500gb and a normal 500gb, besides the obvious double space. Could I get two cheap 500gb on ebay or wherever and put them together or is the dual technology totally separate and the only way to get over 750gb?

Are whatever the DVRs Dish Network is using the same situation? I'm not too happy with directv at the moment and not opposed to making the switch if this helps, but I would miss the real tivo for sure.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't know why you would want to buy a new hard drive off ebay, considering they're usually less expensive at your local computer/office supply store. A 500 GB PATA hard drive typically goes for $99 on-sale, and you'll need to buy a dual drive bracket from www.weaknees.com for about $20. I think a 750 GB drive is a bit less expensive and you won't need the bracket.

I don't know anything about Dish DVR - but I don't think they're anywhere near as hackable as a Tivo.


----------



## jw144 (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok, I think where I was getting confused was that I thought these internal drives at places like weakness, etc. were something different than a 'regular' internal drive. But really all I need is a couple Seagate 500gb drives (are those all PATA? Anything special to keep in mind when looking for one?), a bracket if I end up going with a dual and a Torx key of some sort. 

Then from there it is all hardware installation with some zipping.

Thanks, this is starting to sound less daunting.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

I think there were a few folks who had some problems with dual Seagate drives - certain models drew more current than normal and the Tivo's powersupply couldn't handle the load. Search the Upgrade forum for more info Upgrade forum

Also, you may want to purchase another used series 2 DirecTivo (ebay) to upgrade and Zipper, because you can't easily move any shows you've already recorded on your existing DirecTivo to the new hard drives.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

I wouldn't suggest 2 large drives... the heat and power consumption are not really good for the tivo. If you're going to hack it anyway, you should look into the different extraction options (which can't be discussed here... look on DDB) and store your shows on a PC or Network storage device.


----------



## jw144 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you for all the suggestions. You all have been a big help. I'm researching these different options at the moment and I'm sure I'll come up with something sooner or later.

I have a backup tivo ready to go, although losing everything I have on the tivo right now is not a big deal for me this time of year. I'll probably just end up moving the other tivo to replace the Directv model on the other tv...which will make me want to do other fun things I don't know how to do...like networking them.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Check out MFSLive, you can transfer all your current stuff to your new drive real easily. http://www.mfslive.com/download.htm

I keep shows like MASH and Andy Griffeth on my drive. I recored them using medium to save space.


----------

